# Orchestral Tools - Glory Days - Big Band Horns - New demo online!



## OrchestralTools (Nov 9, 2018)

*GLORY DAYS - BIG BAND HORNS
*
Glory Days - Big Band Horns is an extensive collection of Brass and Saxophone instruments, providing composers and arrangers with a comprehensive set of tools for all kinds of popular, dance and big band style cinematic music. For this collection we captured a quality and unique character that has bite, punch and sharpness for a remarkable festive and glorious sound. A call back to those glory days of dance and big band standards in an inspiring collection.


All Brass and Sax you hear in the trailer are made exclusively with Glory Days - Big Band Horns.

*Instrumentation *
• Alto Saxophone 1
• Alto Saxophone 2
• Tenor Saxophone 1
• Tenor Saxophone 2
• Baritone Saxophone
• Trumpet 1
• Trumpet 2
• Trumpet 3
• Trumpet 4
• Trombone 1
• Trombone 2
• Trombone 3
• Bass Trombone







*Mutes*
Additionally we captured Trumpets and Trombones with an extensive set of mutes: Bucket, Cup, Harmon, Plunger, Solotone and Pixie Mutes.

Glory Days – Big band Horns was recorded at the Teldex Scoring Stage Berlin with an extended set of microphone perspectives, from very dry to stage ambient.
Blending Glory Days - Big Band Horns with other Orchestral Tools collections is a piece of cake. Beyond our regular mic setup, we decided to go for a more specific microphone selection of rare and unique microphones to give our Big Band Horns the charming sound of the past.

With its many colorful articulations the Glory Days - Big Band Horns are another work desk toolset for professionals and those on their way. Fluid Legato, Bends, Falls, Doits, agile Playable Runs - the collection comes with a full set of big band style articulations and effects. All articulations were captured in a very consistent set - making it easy to interchange parts between instruments, layering or voicing them differently.

*Have a look at the extensive http://www.orchestraltools.com/resources/documents/Glory_Days_Bigband_Horns.pdf (Articulation List).*

Glory Days – Big Band Horns features Orchestral Tools’ Adaptive Legato System.
All instruments offer true legato recorded interval samples.
CAPSULE for Kontakt adjusts the parameters of those transition samples to your playing speed.

*Pre-Order Special*
Glory Days - Big Band Horns is now available for an attractive pre-order price of just *449€ + VAT*.
The normal price will be *599€ + VAT*.
This offer ends with the release of the collection, November 22.
Get all information on http://www.orchestraltools.com/glory_days/libraries/glory_days_bigband_horns.php (orchestraltools.com)

*Kontakt Full 5.8.1 is required to run this collection!*

*Highlights*
• Full Big Band Horn Sections
• 5 Saxophones
• 4 Trombones
• 4 Trumpets
• Various Mutes for Trumpets and Trombones
• Adaptive Legato
• Various Big Band Style Shorts
• Dynamics and Jazz Effects
• Recorded at Teldex Scoring Stage Berlin
• Based on Capsule for Kontakt


----------



## Lionel Schmitt (Nov 9, 2018)

OMG... this sounds incredible!!!!

If I could only write this kind of music haha...


----------



## rottoy (Nov 9, 2018)

Wow, that came out of nowhere. And it sounds bloody fantastic!


----------



## Simon Ravn (Nov 9, 2018)

Wow. Just wow.


----------



## Zhao Shen (Nov 9, 2018)

Fuck me how is OT so good at capturing the tone of brass? Those are some deliciously crisp horns...


----------



## devonmyles (Nov 9, 2018)

Interesting...Sounds great.


----------



## artomatic (Nov 9, 2018)

Broke!


----------



## Land of Missing Parts (Nov 9, 2018)

*@*AlexanderSchiborr -- Is this the upcoming brass you mentioned?


----------



## Pazpatu (Nov 9, 2018)

Its sounds fantastic !
But where do the upright bass and the drums come from ?


----------



## prodigalson (Nov 9, 2018)




----------



## N.Caffrey (Nov 9, 2018)

Now, this is a surprise! Sounds bloody fantastic


----------



## Anthony (Nov 9, 2018)

This library does sound great, but is a demo available? I like to try before I buy.


----------



## Polkasound (Nov 9, 2018)

Woah. I'm sitting here like a deer in headlights, unable to believe what I just heard. Picture a trombone slide from this library reaching out from my monitor, going into my pocket, and pulling out my wallet, because that's pretty much what's going on here.

Actually, I'm going to wait to hear another demo or two, but it's a safe bet that this library will be my Christmas present to myself.


----------



## samplestuff (Nov 9, 2018)

Pazpatu said:


> Its sounds fantastic !
> But where do the upright bass and the drums come from ?


Glory Days Big Band Strings and Glory Days Big Band Percussion


----------



## Olfirf (Nov 9, 2018)

Wow! All I am missing is info on the mic position and walkthrough to check, if there are dryer options than the Berlin Series close and Spot mics. This will also make a good addition to Berlin Brass without Jazz context, in case you might miss some fff sustains! 
I am just sad, that OT doesn't ask me for demos anymore ... since they stopped asking, I had to buy every single library except for the Inspire series. Well, my wallet is sad, at least!


----------



## germancomponist (Nov 9, 2018)

WOW! Sounds very good to my ears.
(As a side note, I would have used another reverb / mic positions for this demo  )


----------



## Iskra (Nov 9, 2018)

My birthday is on Sunday, this would be a wondeful auto-gift for a jazz maniac like me. do you think my significant other would agree with this reflection? 
Will wait for a few more demos and hopefully a walkthru before pre-order ends.


----------



## AdamAlake (Nov 9, 2018)

Are the recorded players rushing or dragging?


----------



## Iskra (Nov 9, 2018)

AdamAlake said:


> Are the recorded players rushing or dragging?


I dont know about the horn players, but can tell you for sure the drummer will be rushing!


----------



## ChrisSiuMusic (Nov 9, 2018)

0.0


----------



## zimm83 (Nov 9, 2018)

OH NO. Big bands.....not for me.
This means NO MA4 this year ? Is the Metropolis series closed ?

Really disappointed. Really. LOVE OT but not big bands.....


----------



## Land of Missing Parts (Nov 9, 2018)

zimm83 said:


> This means NO MA4 this year ? Is the Metropolis series closed ?


Arks normally come in December, right? I don't see any reason they would end it, unless maybe there's an announcement somewhere I missed?


----------



## zimm83 (Nov 9, 2018)

Land of Missing Parts said:


> Arks normally come in December, right? I don't see any reason they would end it, unless maybe there's an announcement somewhere I missed?


Hope you are right.....but a release end of November....and an other in December? 
Short....We will see.....Hope you are right....


----------



## Lionel Schmitt (Nov 9, 2018)

Land of Missing Parts said:


> Arks normally come in December, right? I don't see any reason they would end it, unless maybe there's an announcement somewhere I missed?


You think that pattern continues?
Haha, I remember a joke I made...
2019
MA 4
2020
MA 5
2021
MA 6
2022
MA 7
2023
MA 8
etc...


----------



## Vita Et Musica (Nov 9, 2018)

Oh my. That's tasty. Definitely a nu skool, orchestral big band vibe, but done extremely well that.


----------



## SoNowWhat? (Nov 9, 2018)

plunger mutes!!!! OT FTW.
Waiting with quiet anticipation.


----------



## wst3 (Nov 9, 2018)

I've not been happy with my attempts at big band style arrangements - could be my writing, could be many years sitting in a big band so that my ears have certain expectations that previous libraries have not quite met. This one, and the recent Vir Mojo 2 could be contenders.

Walk-throughs and additional demos are a must - for both.

One thing that surprised me with Mojo 2 - I was expecting it to be more geared towards funk and rock styles, and maybe it can do them, I just haven't heard a convincing demo.

Glory Days seems to be clearly in the big band camp, and it sounds really good. Really good! I am tempted.

And my previous (and first) experience with a pre-order, also from OT, was very good, so I am going to be watching for more info.

As I type this I suppose it would be very difficult to create a library that was suitable for big band (as I think of it) and rock/funk. So I might need to get separate libraries. Or learn to use the ones I have more effectively???


----------



## Geoff Grace (Nov 9, 2018)

Teldex is beautiful for a cinematic sound; but I like to use this type of ensemble for 70s style funk, which is usually dry as dust.

As a result, I'd also like to hear a dry demo, if that's possible.

Best,

Geoff


----------



## Lee Blaske (Nov 9, 2018)

Geoff Grace said:


> Teldex is beautiful for a cinematic sound; but I like to use this type of ensemble for 70s style funk, which is usually dry as dust.
> 
> As a result, I'd also like to hear a dry demo, if that's possible.
> 
> ...



You never know, but I would kind of doubt this library would be good for 70s funk in the same way that trumpet and trombone samples from an orchestral library aren't that good for big band writing. It's a different attitude from the players (or different players, altogether), different ornaments/articulations, different mic set-up, different stage set-up, etc.


----------



## Geoff Grace (Nov 9, 2018)

Like you said, *Lee*, you never know. Based on the brief demo contained in the video, I'd guess there's at least some overlap to be had; but I could be wrong. I'd love a chance to find out though. 

Best,

Geoff


----------



## Niah2 (Nov 9, 2018)

Didn't expect this at all and it sounds so amazing ! Looking forward to the walkthrough.


----------



## Apina (Nov 9, 2018)

This really sounds incredible! Crisp & powerful! Hopefully there will be demos with some sound variations, especially dry ones.


----------



## dpasdernick (Nov 9, 2018)

Close to $500 US on sale and close to $700 regular price. OT makes too shelf tools at top shelf prices. 

If I had all the money I spent on libraries i bought that I don't use (but that I can't resell) i would buy this. it just feels really pricey for a hobbyist.


----------



## trumpoz (Nov 9, 2018)

Id like to hear a drier demo - less cinematic. The demo sounds great but more geared to an Incredibles-style score.


----------



## NoamL (Nov 10, 2018)

Demo sounds INCREDIBLE. I know two composers who will be buying this asap  I don't write big band though.

@trumpoz @Geoff Grace The close mics in Berlin Brass are reasonably dry - here's a demo of them (21:24) the sam can probably be expected for this library?

You do still get a background sense of the size of the hall.


----------



## Emmanuel Rousseau (Nov 10, 2018)

Orchestral Tools, I don't know what to say to you guys. This is amazing, as always !


----------



## desert (Nov 10, 2018)

Great trailer video! 2 in a row


----------



## Olfirf (Nov 10, 2018)

NoamL said:


> Demo sounds INCREDIBLE. I know two composers who will be buying this asap  I don't write big band though.
> 
> @trumpoz @Geoff Grace The close mics in Berlin Brass are reasonably dry - here's a demo of them (21:24) the sam can probably be expected for this library?
> 
> You do still get a background sense of the size of the hall.



In this example you can clearly hear the last two chords "smearing" with each other in an undesirable way. The great thing with all capsule library is, you can help that a bit by CC-programing shorter release times to individual notes. That way you can make all OT libraries recorded in Teldex in dryer settings even better. But it is tedious work, of course! So, I hope there is a dryer microphone setting right out of the box coming with this library, which is even more important for Big Band work than orchestral. Especially the f - fff brass stuff makes that Teldex venue ring a lot! 
With real recordings that can always work well, but with OT libraries there is a tendency to fight against a constant smear of notes. Working with samples ain't the same as real recordings, after all, no matter how good they are, so, sometimes different rules apply.


----------



## germancomponist (Nov 10, 2018)

Olfirf said:


> In this example you can clearly hear the last two chords "smearing" with each other in an undesirable way. The great thing with all capsule library is, you can help that a bit by CC-programing shorter release times to individual notes. That way you can make all OT libraries recorded in Teldex in dryer settings even better. But it is tedious work, of course! So, I hope there is a dryer microphone setting right out of the box coming with this library, which is even more important for Big Band work than orchestral. Especially the f - fff brass stuff makes that Teldex venue ring a lot!
> With real recordings that can always work well, but with OT libraries there is a tendency to fight against a constant smear of notes. Working with samples ain't the same as real recordings, after all, no matter how good they are, so, sometimes different rules apply.


This reminds me to my big edit session for the EWQLSO Platinum library. Very often I just deleted the release samples .... . 
But again, this OT library sounds very good to my ears.


----------



## NYC Composer (Nov 10, 2018)

I’ll be curious (and hopeful) to see if Glory Days can do a more Basie/Sammy Nestico/Nelson Riddle sound as well as the demonstrated John Barry sort of sound (very nice writing by Sascha).


----------



## jononotbono (Nov 10, 2018)

Mindblowingly great! Holy shit!


----------



## Shad0wLandsUK (Nov 10, 2018)

Interesting, since another Developer recently brought out the Golden Age sound Trumpets and they are going to bring Horns next... hmm

Seems to me that the market is telling us that the composing world wants to go back and grab that classic 20th Century Hollywood Sound


----------



## Shad0wLandsUK (Nov 10, 2018)

But I am afraid for the price below I will certainly pass:


----------



## Emmanuel Rousseau (Nov 10, 2018)

Not sure what is your point. That's two completely different products aiming for two completely different sounds, one being the orchestral sound from the 90's movies, and the other being big band.


----------



## trumpoz (Nov 10, 2018)

NYC Composer said:


> I’ll be curious (and hopeful) to see if Glory Days can do a more Basie/Sammy Nestico/Nelson Riddle sound as well as the demonstrated John Barry sort of sound (very nice writing by Sascha).


If there is that much room sound I have my doubts over that. I would love to hear demos of that though.


----------



## NYC Composer (Nov 10, 2018)

trumpoz said:


> If there is that much room sound I have my doubts over that. I would love to hear demos of that though.


I think they mentioned close dry mics. We shall see.


----------



## Polkasound (Nov 11, 2018)

trumpoz said:


> If there is that much room sound I have my doubts over that. I would love to hear demos of that though.



That's also what I am waiting for -- more demos to see if Glory Days can create _non-cinematic_ big band tracks. I hope demos are posted soon, because I'm sooooooo ready to buy this library.


----------



## Lassi Tani (Nov 11, 2018)

Sounds terrific! Very excited!



NYC Composer said:


> I think they mentioned close dry mics. We shall see.


Dry mics are included: "an extended set of microphone perspectives, from very dry to stage ambient." 

Also: "Beyond our regular mic setup, we decided to go for a more specific microphone selection of rare and unique microphones to give our Big Band Horns the charming sound of the past."


----------



## Jonas Hallstrom (Nov 11, 2018)

If I could dream, I'd love a soprano sax (to get the Thad Jones, Mel Lewis sound) and possibly some flugelhorns, but this sounds great! And I've been looking for those buckets!


----------



## prodigalson (Nov 11, 2018)

Jonas Hallstrom said:


> If I could dream, I'd love a soprano sax (to get the Thad Jones, Mel Lewis sound) and possibly some flugelhorns, but this sounds great! And I've been looking for those buckets!



I smell “Glory Days 2” - Flutes/Clarinets/Flugel/Bass Clarinet for the Gil Evans, Maria Schneider sound.


----------



## Ben H (Nov 12, 2018)

wst3 said:


> This one, and the recent Vir Mojo 2 could be contenders.
> 
> Walk-throughs and additional demos are a must - for both.



Vir2 posted a walkthrough video elsewhere in case you missed it.


----------



## galactic orange (Nov 12, 2018)

Let’s stay classy. This is a commercial thread after all. No need to post walkthroughs of other products when there’s a thread suitable for that elsewhere.


----------



## Wolf68 (Nov 12, 2018)

sounds f***ing excellent! although - I don't Need it really...


----------



## Ben H (Nov 12, 2018)

galactic orange said:


> Let’s stay classy. This is a commercial thread after all. No need to post walkthroughs of other products when there’s a thread suitable for that elsewhere.



My mistake. I clicked on the latest posts in the sidebar not realising that this was the commercial thread and not the simlarly named discussion thread.


----------



## galactic orange (Nov 12, 2018)

Ben H said:


> My mistake. I clicked on the latest posts in the sidebar not realising that this was the commercial thread and not the simlarly named discussion thread.


It’s cool. Easy mistake to make. Hell, when I’m looking at this site on my phone there’s no way for me to know either.

About this library: Black Friday budget ruined. That is all.


----------



## Mucusman (Nov 12, 2018)

Is it typical that OT releases a walkthrough video before the pre-release discount period ends? 

At this point one demo song and an articulation list is all we have to go on (besides OT's reputation). M


----------



## Brendon Williams (Nov 12, 2018)

Mucusman said:


> Is it typical that OT releases a walkthrough video before the pre-release discount period ends?
> 
> At this point one demo song and an articulation list is all we have to go on (besides OT's reputation). M



From what I've seen, they typically do, but not until surprisingly close to the release date. So I'd expect the walkthrough at some point in the week before the release date.


----------



## JohnBMears (Nov 12, 2018)

Based on how 'dry/wet' the patches are, I'm wondering what rhythm sections patches/libraries would fit well? My experience in big band writing keeps the rhythm section quite dry or just 'room sound'. But these patches seems quite wet, and that is confirmed by the Ark series which I own. Berlin Brass and Woodwinds are quite wet too and the demos of Berlin Strings sound super wet. Wondering what drums/piano/bass those were in the demo?


----------



## danielb (Nov 12, 2018)

JohnBMears said:


> Based on how 'dry/wet' the patches are, I'm wondering what rhythm sections patches/libraries would fit well? My experience in big band writing keeps the rhythm section quite dry or just 'room sound'. But these patches seems quite wet, and that is confirmed by the Ark series which I own. Berlin Brass and Woodwinds are quite wet too and the demos of Berlin Strings sound super wet. Wondering what drums/piano/bass those were in the demo?


yeah rythm section is amazing, is it samples ? future new instruments from ot ??? would be amazing


----------



## germancomponist (Nov 12, 2018)

Copy paste out of the other thread:
I think, this is "The" brass library for the next James Bond theme/film. My first reaction to the sound also was the "room size" question, but friends, listen to the sound! How good it is!


----------



## OrchestralTools (Nov 16, 2018)

Hello Everyone!
Here is the first chapter of our Glory Days - Big Band Horns screencast series.
Enjoy!


----------



## Emmanuel Rousseau (Nov 16, 2018)

Wonderful ! The ribbon close setup is instant mojo !


----------



## Rasmus Hartvig (Nov 16, 2018)

Jaw, meet floor. This sounds amazing, and the playability looks quite good. This jumps right to the top of my wish list!


----------



## ChrisSiuMusic (Nov 16, 2018)

Absolutely beautiful. Can't wait for the next parts!


----------



## Michael Antrum (Nov 17, 2018)

Even on my iPad Pro, this sounds simply stunning. The trumpet with cup mute is making me grin from ear to ear.....


----------



## prodigalson (Nov 19, 2018)

Is there any hope that OT will release the other walkthroughs before the release on Thursday? Or are they expecting people to jump on the intro price with just the currently available information?


----------



## Mucusman (Nov 19, 2018)

I'm hoping for another walk-through, as well. Dropping $500+ on a package with a single demo song, one video walkthrough, and no real-world opinions is a hard pill to swallow. 

I believe they'll post a second walk-through, as promised (focusing on the solo instruments at least), but I wish they'd post it soon.


----------



## galactic orange (Nov 19, 2018)

Mucusman said:


> I'm hoping for another walk-through, as well. Dropping $500+ on a package with a single demo song, one video walkthrough, and no real-world opinions is a hard pill to swallow.
> 
> I believe they'll post a second walk-through, as promised (focusing on the solo instruments at least), but I wish they'd post it soon.



I was ready to pick this up, but I'm a little hesitant at the moment. The intro period seems to end a little too soon this time. Is it just me? The timing is such that it's over before Black Friday which puts pressure on my wallet. I'll probably have to hold off this time, as nice as Glory Days sounds.


----------



## clisma (Nov 19, 2018)

Just adding another voice to having more examples of this before buying Even at the pre-order price it’s a not insignificant amount of money, and I would welcome a more definitive sense of security about the purchase.


----------



## Polkasound (Nov 20, 2018)

galactic orange said:


> I was ready to pick this up, but I'm a little hesitant at the moment. The intro period seems to end a little too soon this time.



I'm in the same boat. I'm a little hesitant, but for a different reason. When I heard the demo, I was floored, but there are two chord transitions in the demo that make me cringe. I suspect it's because Sascha went from a shorter articulation to a sustain (I assume because there is no marcato articulation long enough) and the comparatively mushy attack of the sustain is what sapped power out of the song at those critical spots. Regardless, as amazing as the library sounds all around, I'd first like to see another walkthrough to try to determine why those transitions came out the way they did.


----------



## SimonCharlesHanna (Nov 20, 2018)

My guess is they are scrambling to get this last vid out before the sale finishes....They don't usually cut it so close.


----------



## Maxfabian (Nov 20, 2018)

I might be the only one, but I am not that impressed by the sound. The trailer caught my attention and I had high hopes but the first walk through made me think the opposite. A little disappointed actually. I think the walk through sounds very midi and not realistic at all. Am I the only one? I usually love OT`s stuff thats why I got so disappointed. I hope they convince me again... because I would love a librari like Glory Days but it must sound good!!


----------



## SimonCharlesHanna (Nov 20, 2018)

Maxfabian said:


> I might be the only one, but I am not that impressed by the sound. The trailer caught my attention and I had high hopes but the first walk through made me think the opposite. A little disappointed actually. I think the walk through sounds very midi and not realistic at all. Am I the only one? I usually love OT`s stuff thats why I got so disappointed. I hope they convince me again... because I would love a librari like Glory Days but it must sound good!!


The tree mics sounded much better imo.


----------



## Maxfabian (Nov 20, 2018)

SimonCharlesHanna said:


> The tree mics sounded much better imo.


Yeah maybe, but I am not convinced... yet.


----------



## OrchestralTools (Nov 20, 2018)

Here is the second chapter of our Glory Days - Big Band Horns screencast series:
Saxophones


----------



## Ben H (Nov 21, 2018)

OrchestralTools said:


> Here is the second chapter of our Glory Days - Big Band Horns screencast series:
> Saxophones



Urgh. Why do you have to drown everything in reverb? Even if it is NOT additional. :(


----------



## OrchestralTools (Nov 21, 2018)

Chapter 3 of our Glory Days - Big Band Horns screencast series:
Trombones


----------



## rottoy (Nov 21, 2018)

Ben H said:


> Urgh. Why do you have to drown everything in reverb? Even if it is NOT additional. :(


Teldex is extremely reverberant for a studio space. No reverb splosh here.


----------



## Ben H (Nov 21, 2018)

rottoy said:


> Teldex is extremely reverberant for a studio space. No reverb splosh here.



I was refering to the rooms mics. That's why I said, "even if it is NOT added."

According to the library info they also have close and spot mics, yet apart from a brief example in Screencast Part 1 they have barely demonstrated them.

Audionews members: I'd love to hear some more close + spot examples
OrchestralTools: *Posts two more completely wet sounding screencasts*


----------



## ChrisSiuMusic (Nov 21, 2018)

Ben H said:


> I was refering to the rooms mics. That's why I said, "even if it is NOT added."
> 
> According to the library info they also have close and spot mics, yet apart from a brief example in Screencast Part 1 they have barely demonstrated them.
> 
> ...


I'm pretty sure that these screencasts were recorded ahead of time, possibly even before the trailer was released. That way, the company doesn't have to rush in putting them out when they deem appropriate. 

In the demonstrated spot mics, they indeed do seem to be 'bone' dry, which many love. However, Teldex is a fantastic-sounding space, and Glory Days seems to be naturally geared towards more cinematic writing in the first place. So this product does seem quite versatile in that regard


----------



## prodigalson (Nov 21, 2018)

So...no trumpets playthrough before the intro ends??


----------



## ScoreFace (Nov 21, 2018)

ChrisSiuMusic said:


> I'm pretty sure that these screencasts were recorded ahead of time, possibly even before the trailer was released. That way, the company doesn't have to rush in putting them out when they deem appropriate.
> 
> In the demonstrated spot mics, they indeed do seem to be 'bone' dry, which many love. However, Teldex is a fantastic-sounding space, and Glory Days seems to be naturally geared towards more cinematic writing in the first place. So this product does seem quite versatile in that regard



I really like the reverb of Teldex, it is great for orchestral sound and I think, for big band too.


----------



## ChrisSiuMusic (Nov 21, 2018)

You guys ready?


----------



## Mucusman (Nov 21, 2018)

ChrisSiuMusic said:


> You guys ready?



Ordered!


----------



## Polkasound (Nov 21, 2018)

ScoreFace said:


> I really like the reverb of Teldex, it is great for orchestral sound and I think, for big band too



It's a nice sounding room which is probably great for orchestral and cinematic music, but it wouldn't have been my first choice for big band unless I wanted to recreate a live ballroom sound. For studio big band music, you need room mics, but they can't be drowning in reverb. It makes sense, though, that OT would tip this library toward cinematic by recording at Teldex, since there probably aren't many musicians out there recording traditional big band singles and albums with virtual instruments.

Rather than artificially push back spot mics to create space, which is no different from what I have to do now with my existing libraries, I'm going to very reluctantly pass on Glory Days. Well, at least for now. I may buy it someday just for the mutes, which are absolutely heavenly.


----------



## artomatic (Nov 21, 2018)

My Black Friday spending just ended with this pre-order


----------



## Saxer (Nov 21, 2018)

I thought this is a big band library? I don't hear any jazz examples. Where is the swing? Where are the jazzy chords? Where are the Doobadoobadoo melodies with syncopated accents and dead notes?


----------



## Iskra (Nov 21, 2018)

I heard some examples of that on the first screencast, no? (not pure good 'ole groovy jazz, but at least some jazzy phrasing and chords).
Don't think any library will be able to put up a convincing hard bop tune, anyway... (which is a good thing for jazz sax players or drummers)


----------



## Saxer (Nov 21, 2018)

I was talking about the screencast. There are 'classical' examples only. Why? Nothing sounds like big band in the screencasts.


----------



## galactic orange (Nov 21, 2018)

From what I've heard, I like the sound of Glory Days. We'll see if anybody can get a nice big band sound out of it. But I can't just plop down the cash with only one song demo and no trumpet screencast so I'll have to hold off purchasing for now. I know that's how a pre-order works. You're putting your faith in the developer to deliver. The timing of the screencasts and the pre-order period ending so soon this time is very truncated.


----------



## Polkasound (Nov 22, 2018)

Saxer said:


> I was talking about the screencast. There are 'classical' examples only. Why? Nothing sounds like big band in the screencasts.



If the screencasts sound a little "classical" I'm guessing that maybe the folks at Orchestral Tools are more adept at orchestral music, and don't have quite the same level of big band arranging experience as Sascha Knorr, which is understandable. Regardless, I thought OT's screencasts still did a good job of demonstrating the key elements of the library that needed to be demonstrated... articulations, legatos, mic positions, etc.



galactic orange said:


> I know that's how a pre-order works. You're putting your faith in the developer to deliver.



I agree that a $500+ library should be presented with more demonstration material, although Sascha's single demo and the three screencasts do cover a lot of ground.

As a side note, I checked and saw that OT is on the resale unfriendly list. I'm not complaining about their policy, but _if_ they were resale-friendly, I would have taken a chance and bought this library tonight.


----------



## Jason Kutchma (Nov 22, 2018)

Super excited for this one! Love those room mics!


----------



## ScoreFace (Nov 22, 2018)

galactic orange said:


> From what I've heard, I like the sound of Glory Days. We'll see if anybody can get a nice big band sound out of it. But I can't just plop down the cash with only one song demo and no trumpet screencast so I'll have to hold off purchasing for now. I know that's how a pre-order works. You're putting your faith in the developer to deliver. The timing of the screencasts and the pre-order period ending so soon this time is very truncated.



I agree - as much as I love the idea of having big band horns, I'll pass on this one for now and wait for jazzy demos that will probably appear eventually.


----------



## madfloyd (Nov 22, 2018)

I want it mostly to have a decent sax, but it's a lot of $ just for that.


----------



## Michael Antrum (Nov 22, 2018)

I was very close to ordering this, but I'm travelling around at the moment and haven't got the chance to sit down in front of a decent pair of monitors and really have a close look/listen at the videos and samples they have posted. As such, I'll have to pass on this as well as its a bit too much money to roll the dice on. 

If OT had posted those videos a week or so ago I would have had the time to have a good look through and make my mind up. Dropping those videos a day or two before the into offer ends seems a bit silly to be honest - I have quite a lot of their libraries already, and they are one of my favourite developers - but a library at this price is more of a considered purchase than an impulse purchase - at least for me....


----------



## OrchestralTools (Nov 22, 2018)

Glory Days - Big Band Horns is released!
Everyone who purchased in the pre-order will get their download mail within the next hours.
Have fun making great music with Glory Days - Big Band Horns!


----------



## madfloyd (Nov 22, 2018)

Whoah, price just went up by 50... I thought we had until end of day today...


----------



## JohannesR (Nov 22, 2018)

prodigalson said:


> So...no trumpets playthrough before the intro ends??


Yes, what are they hiding?


----------



## ScoreFace (Nov 23, 2018)

JohannesR said:


> Yes, what are they hiding?



I'm sure the trumpets will sound pretty good! But yes, I'm curious for trumpet demos as well...


----------



## Jason Kutchma (Nov 23, 2018)

Hey guys, Just made a full patch playthrough on my youtube channel. I won't post the link here but if you search my name you can find it! 

Thoughts so far: I'm really loving the overall playability. The legato performance on every instrument is very very good. Trumpets are among the best I've heard. The saxophones have that clicky response you get from a real sax when the keypad hits the body. Very responsive and very playable. The mic positions also affect the sound quite drastically from dry to quite teldex wet, so lots of room for different post production options. One thing i'm not wild about is the fact that it's not a 'player library' so you don't get the tile in the library tab of kontakt. Not a huge deal since all the articulations are within each instrument instance and not the browser, but it would be nice for such an expensive library. 

Overall, I've loved what I've heard so far and I'm really looking forward to experimenting more!


----------



## ScoreFace (Nov 23, 2018)

Thanks for the playthrough, that is really helpful! Trumpet legato seem to sound really cool and playable, maybe a little too symphonic/orchestral for such kind of lib? Trumpet staccs sound too midi for me - I know it is almost impossible to make trumpets sound natural, there always seems to be a kind of midi feeling to them - not only here but in almost all libs. What I really love are the scoops, crescs, thrills and this stuff. 

The Trombones have a great sound - maybe also good for orchestral uses? I'll have to try that. Vibrato is not convincing to me. The staccs are great here, very cool attacks and feel! Falls, scoops and so are awesome!

Not so impressed by the saxophones though - the general sound is nice, but still I don't get a proper Big Band vibe - playing chords with the saxophon patch sounds very midi. I admit that it maybe an impossible task to get the vibe and feel of big band musicians inside a sample lib at all. The guys seem to have done a great job having sampled this with good sound quality, so I don't want to be negative about this lib - I'm still happy that they did it and maybe it it just needs more time to get to work with the sounds to make them more realistic?


----------



## madfloyd (Nov 23, 2018)

Jason Kutchma said:


> One thing i'm not wild about is the fact that it's not a 'player library' so you don't get the tile in the library tab of kontakt. Not a huge deal since all the articulations are within each instrument instance and not the browser, but it would be nice for such an expensive library.



This is very surprising and disappointing. I find that I end up never using libraries that don't have a tile because I forget about them.


----------



## OrchestralTools (Nov 23, 2018)

The final chapter of our Glory Days - Big Band Horns screencast series: Trumpets
Enjoy!


----------



## prodigalson (Nov 23, 2018)

Really enjoying Glory Days horns so far. The sound is great. For me, the saxes are the best. really smooth, good dynamic range and a fantastic tone.

One (relatively minor) grip: no recorded sections. In the documentation the very first point of info is "Full Big Band Horn Sections". I, mistakenly, took that to mean there would be a handful of patches of maybe unison trumpets, unison saxes, unison trombones. Or maybe some full section hits or chords? I now see that they just were padding the info with redundant information. The "Full Big Band Sections" actually refers to the individually recorded instruments. For me, recorded unisons are extremely useful in big band writing but it's not a deal breaker. 

Otherwise, loving the library on first impressions.


----------



## ScoreFace (Nov 23, 2018)

No recorded Sections? Hm...that’s a little underwhelming...I would have totally loved that, it makes such a difference!


----------



## prodigalson (Nov 23, 2018)

ScoreFace said:


> No recorded Sections? Hm...that’s a little underwhelming...I would have totally loved that, it makes such a difference!



Yeah, even just a legato patch for each section recorded in unison, a doubled trombones/tenor saxes patches and a doubled bass trombone/baritone would have really put this library over the edge. It's not a deal breaker but hopefully they could add that in an update.


----------



## ryst (Nov 23, 2018)

prodigalson said:


> Yeah, even just a legato patch for each section recorded in unison, a doubled trombones/tenor saxes patches and a doubled bass trombone/baritone would have really put this library over the edge. It's not a deal breaker but hopefully they could add that in an update.



Couldn't you create your own multi in Kontakt of what you want as a "section"?


----------



## JohannesR (Nov 23, 2018)

I’ve only had a chance to play through it very briefly, but my first reaction was that this can serve as an extension for the lack of dynamics in Berlin Brass. Dynamic wise it sort of takes on where Berlin Brass left off - around a mf.

That being said, I’d much rather have the Berlin Brass patches go all the way up to ff, and not having to mess around with multiple patches 



ScoreFace said:


> Trumpet legato seem to sound really cool and playable, maybe a little too symphonic/orchestral for such kind of lib?





> The Trombones have a great sound - maybe also good for orchestral uses?


----------



## prodigalson (Nov 24, 2018)

ryst said:


> Couldn't you create your own multi in Kontakt of what you want as a "section"?



sure, this is what I've ended up doing. But it's not the same as instruments recorded together as sections which would sound better and be more useful.


----------



## OrchestralTools (Nov 27, 2018)




----------



## wst3 (Nov 27, 2018)

Well I'll be - Craig is getting really close to the sound I hear in my head for a rock/funk horn sections - REALLY close. Thanks for sharing that demo!


----------



## stargazer (Nov 27, 2018)

I really liked the section sound of the first part of the trailer!
(The Band Has Arrived - Sascha Knorr)
Anybody who bought this got a voucher for future purchases?


----------



## HBen (Nov 27, 2018)

stargazer said:


> I really liked the section sound of the first part of the trailer!
> (The Band Has Arrived - Sascha Knorr)
> Anybody who bought this got a voucher for future purchases?



No, there is no voucher.


----------



## ScoreFace (Nov 28, 2018)

Great demo by Graig, and the horns do sound great to me! This is on my wishlist again!


----------



## ChrisSiuMusic (Nov 30, 2018)

Hi all, I’ve uploaded a review of the library here. Please enjoy!


----------



## OrchestralTools (Nov 30, 2018)

We updated our Glory Days - Big Band Horns playlist with an awesome demo by Helge Borgarts & Thomas Stanger.
Enjoy "Funky Days"!

Until Dezember 04 the Glory Days - Big Band Horns are available for intro pricing: 499€+VAT instead of 599€+VAT. 
All information on orchestraltools.com


----------



## zimm83 (Nov 30, 2018)

ChrisSiuMusic said:


> Hi all, I’ve uploaded a review of the library here. Please enjoy!



Really love your walkthroughs of OT's stuff.
Very passionate.
Will not buy this library ... this time...Just bought Boi1 and Ma2...
Hoping the next One will be Ma4.....
Anyway, OT rules !!!


----------



## ChrisSiuMusic (Nov 30, 2018)

zimm83 said:


> Really love your walkthroughs of OT's stuff.
> Very passionate.
> But i will not buy this library (big bands.....no no) ....this time...
> Hoping the next One will be Ma4.....
> Anyway, OT rules !!!


Thanks man!


----------



## prodigalson (Nov 30, 2018)

So here's something I put together over the last couple of days to put Glory Days Horns through it's paces. It's a ballad called 'North Rays' that I wrote in the style of Duke Ellington/Billy Strayhorn inspired by their tune 'Isfahan'. I felt this would be a challenge for the library to really live in the quiet layers and also explore it's dynamic range and ability to blend.

I have a lot of thoughts about this library that I might outline in another post but ultimately at the end of the day after living with the library and learning it's ins and outs I'm very pleased. Just check out the full ensemble 'shout chorus' in the Bridge.

No added reverb or EQ on the horns. All horns are from GDH and only using the Close 1 mic. Theres a splash of UAD SSL G bus compressor on the mix bus and a touch of the UAD Studer for a little saturation. 

[AUDIOPLUS=https://vi-control.net/community/attachments/north-rays-11-30-18-mp3.16810/][/AUDIOPLUS]


----------



## madfloyd (Nov 30, 2018)

Nice job!


----------



## prodigalson (Dec 1, 2018)

madfloyd said:


> Nice job!



Thanks!

for those interested, here is a new mix of the track now with close and tree mics and a splash of EMT 140 on the horns. It's not exactly a traditional, studio big band sound but it gives it a nice depth and width.

[AUDIOPLUS=https://vi-control.net/community/attachments/north-rays-12-01-18-mp3.16819/][/AUDIOPLUS]


----------



## Marlon Brown (Mar 23, 2020)

prodigalson said:


> I smell “Glory Days 2” - Flutes/Clarinets/Flugel/Bass Clarinet for the Gil Evans, Maria Schneider sound.


Thad would be heaven!!


----------

